
Ask HN: I need a blog engine, which will be around for 10-15 years - moishtech
Hi All,<p>Desperately need help. I need to create a blog. My wife has taken my child. The idea, to document everything so when my child is 15-16 years old, she will be able to read each and every post I do for her. Which blog platform, do people fee has longevity, in this crazy Covid-19 ridden world of companies going bust daily?
======
probably_wrong
Technical answer: if longevity is your priority, you need either to self-host
everything or use a static blog generator. In the first case, you can install
anything you want in your own server (Wordpress is always a good choice) and
it will keep running as long as you pay your bills. For the second case (with
something like Jekyll or Pelican), all you need is a website that hosts static
files (namely, all of them) and if one goes down you simply re-upload
somewhere else.

There's yet another point to consider: is there a reason why it has to be a
blog? If you intend to give it to your child, a Word document is all you need.

Personal answer: I would encourage you not to blog in anger. I had to sort
through a book written once by someone in pain for losing a child, and it was
a very uncomfortable experience. I encourage to ask yourself "is this
something that will make my child's life better, or is this something that
will make my life better?". If it's the second, I would encourage you to still
write it, but in a private diary rather than a public blog.

~~~
Tomte
> There's yet another point to consider: is there a reason why it has to be a
> blog? If you intend to give it to your child, a Word document is all you
> need.

It sounds to me that he has no part in the child's life, so he cannot give it
to her, but must rely on her finding it on her own.

~~~
moishtech
Either I will be able to show it to my child, or SEO her name so when she
searches it one day, she will find it.

------
Tomte
Posthaven ([https://posthaven.com/](https://posthaven.com/)) claims to be just
that.

Unfortunately, the founder was also a founder of Posterous, which was insanely
cool back then and pretty much the same as Posthaven now, including the
longevity claims. Posterous is no more.

Still, they claim to mean it this time, and not take VC money, so it's worth a
look.

~~~
moishtech
Thank you, I'll take a look

------
viraptor
Why do you need a platform? Get something that renders to a static site and
stick the result in an object store with a domain attached. Or even just a
html file with <p>contents</p>. Or even a txt.

------
kennydude
WordPress.

It's open source, easy to use, hostable pretty much everywhere and you can
easily export and move your content anywhere.

I'm sure even if Automattic go bust, it'll continue

------
s_dev
Wordpress or Ghost.

~~~
moishtech
Thank you.

Looking for a hosted solution

~~~
detaro
Both are available hosted. But for a 15 year timeline, relying on any single
offering staying available is risky. I would focus on portability, so you can
move your content if necessary. That's where static generator etc shine if you
are ok with their UX: they produce a bag of HTML files you can host anywhere
(and don't require ongoing maintenance of a running server software somewhere)

